# هجوم من بلطجية سلفيين على مسيرة تأبين شهداء اقباط فى دوران شبرا



## صوت صارخ (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*نظمت ثلاث منظمات مسيرة لتأبين شهداء أقباط ماسبيرو مسيرة من دوران شبرا وحتى ماسبيرو ....... فقامت مجموعات من البلطجية السلفيين بمهاجمة المسيرة بالطوب والزجاجات الفارغة وذلك تحت سمع وبصر الشرطة ..... هناك خمس أصابات حتى الآن وتم ادخالها مستشفى الراعى الصالح ..... ومازالت الأحداث جارية ....*


----------



## Alexander.t (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*لسه واصلنى الخبر حالاً
انا كنت رايح بس للاسف واحد صحبى فرحه انهرده
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*عاجل | البلطجية يقذفون مسيرة الأقباط بالحجارة وأنباء عن إصابات والأمن "متفرج"  






*​*

الخميس	 17	 نوفمبر 2011 - 02: 07 م	 
كتب: جرجس بشرى

قال الناشط الحقوقي "سعيد فايز"- منسق عام حركة 9 أكتوبر- في حديث خاص   لصحيفة "الأقباط متحدون": إن بلطجية ومواطنين قذفوا الأقباط في مسيرتهم   التي تنطلق الآن من دوران شبرا إلى "ماسبيرو" بالحجارة والطوب وزجاجات   المولوتوف، مؤكدًا أن بعض المواطنين قذفوا الأقباط أيضًا من فوق أسطح   المنازل بالحجارة، مما أسفر عن إصابة عدد من المتظاهرين، تم نقل بعضهم إلى   مستشفى الراعي الصالح بـ"شبرا".     وأكّد "سعيد" أن هذه المسيرة جاءت   لتؤكد في ذكرى أربعين الشهداء أنهم مع شهداء 9 أكتوبر، وأنهم لن ينسوهم،   مشيرًا إلى أن البلطجية اعتدوا على المسيرة ثلاث مرات اليوم.   ومن جانبه،   قال الناشط الحقوقي "إبرام لويس" من وسط المسيرة، في حديث خاص لـ"الأقباط   متحدون": إن عددًا كبيرًا قد أُصيب من الأقباط المشاركين في المسيرة، وأن   البلطجية مازالوا يقذفون الأقباط بالحجارة، ويتخذ الأمن موقف المتفرج،   لافتًا أنه قد قد أُصيب إصابة خفيفة. 

الأقباط متحدون​ *


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*يقود كمال صابر, المتحدث الرسمى بأسم حزب النور السلفى, المرشح لمجلس الشعب, اعمال البلطجة ضد المسيرة وقام بأطلاق الرصاص للأرهاب, وتم تجميع مجموعة سلفيين وقامت برفع علم السعودية والهتاف: إسلامية .... إسلامية  .... والله اكبر الله اكبر .....*


----------



## Alexander.t (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*تم اذاعة بيان فى مترو القاهره
تنبيه للساده للركوب المترو مش هيقف فى محطات الشهداء والسادات وجمال عبد الناصر وروض الفرج
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*المرشح السلفى كمال صابر قام بتجميع صبيانه البلطجية منذ مساء أمس فى شارع أسعد المواجة لممر الراعى الصالح لضرب المسيرة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*تجمع بلطجية سلفيين أعلى نفق شبرا بقنابل الملوتوف وأنابيب البوتوجاز فى أنتظار المسيرة *​


----------



## Alexander.t (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*مصراوى : رغم الاشتباكات.. المشاركون يصرون على استكمال ''مسيرة الشهداء'*


----------



## Alexander.t (17 نوفمبر 2011)




----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*ووووووووووبعدين بقى *
*مش هنخلص من الأخبار دى أحنا *
*حراااااااااااام *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 نوفمبر 2011)

منهم لله بجد 
بس بصراحه خروج مسيرات مسيحيه
في تلك الاوقات بالذات والدنيا مقلوبه عشان الانتخابات
ومهما كان هادفها لتأبين الشهداء ... الخ

هو قرار غير حكيم ولا يحمله اي عقلانيه بالمره

لازم نحكم عقلنا قبل اي خطوة بدل ما تتقلب لضدنا
وربنا يرحمنا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 نوفمبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> منهم لله بجد
> بس بصراحه خروج مسيرات مسيحيه
> في تلك الاوقات بالذات والدنيا مقلوبه عشان الانتخابات
> ومهما كان هادفها لتأبين الشهداء ... الخ
> ...


*كلامك صح ليه الخروج الان!!!  ليه بس ما طلعنا و كانت رائعه فى الاربعين 11-11-11 و ختمت بصلاه جماعيه جميله و راااائعه---*
* الرب يتصرف--- الرحمه يا رب*


----------



## staregypt (17 نوفمبر 2011)

ربنا يرحمنا من الناس الارهابيين دول
ويرحم البلد منهم 
خربوها وهايقعدوا على تلها
ارحمنا يا رب
ارحمنا يا رب
:new5::new5::new5:​


----------



## monygirl (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*مش كفاية بقى ولا اية 
حانفضل مستحملين وساكتين لغاية امتى 
بقىىىىىىىىىىى
للصبر حدود والناس دى اتعدت حدودها من زمان
يارب​*


----------



## grges monir (17 نوفمبر 2011)

همجية اسلامية فاقت الحد
هولاء الرعاع يريدون حكم مصر !!!!!!!!
ولاسف برضة كما قالت جوسبل ايام صعبة كان يجب ان لايكون هناك تجمعات مسيحية
الجمعة الماضية كانت منظمة ومرت بصورة جميلة فلم يكن هناك داعى لمسيرة اخرى  خلال اسبوع فقط


----------



## prayer heartily (17 نوفمبر 2011)

منهم لله
يعني المسيره دي لتزكر الشهدا ضرتهم في ايه 
مغلولين منا ليه
عملنا فيهم ايه 
واحنا طول عمرنا مسالمينوفي حالنا 
يمهل ولا يهمل
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*يا جماعه الكلام ده اكيد من حد موثوق فيه
الصاعقه نازله بكره مع الشرطه العسكريه 
والكل عنده اوامر باستخدام الرصاص الحي والضرب في المليان 
ربنا يسترها 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*وكمان الاقسام مش هيكون فيها اسلحه غير اليل مع الضباط 
والعساكر 
اي سلاح زياده هيروح علي المدريه التباع ليها القسم 
وكل قسم قسم هيكون قدامه 6 عربيات امن مركزي تامين 

*​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 نوفمبر 2011)

مسيرات تأبين الشهداء شيئ حضارى جدا

وبما انه حضارى يبقى مفروض ميتعملش هنا لاننا مش متحضرين

الاولى انهم يطلعوا فى حملات توعية للانتخابات يلفوا على بيوت المسيحين

كل واحد يكلم الناس اللى بعرفهم من الكنيسة عشان يثقه فيه

مش مراكب فى النيل ويرموا الورود ويلبسوا فراعنة

احنا فى مصر يا جمااااعة


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *يا جماعه الكلام ده اكيد من حد موثوق فيه
> الصاعقه نازله بكره مع الشرطه العسكريه
> والكل عنده اوامر باستخدام الرصاص الحي والضرب في المليان
> ربنا يسترها
> *​



اممممممم
هو مين نازل بكره اصلا وليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟ :2:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 نوفمبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> اممممممم
> هو مين نازل بكره اصلا وليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟ :2:


*شباب الثوره 
واغلب الاحزاب الا حزب التجمع 
الاخوان علشان ياخدوا حته من التورته 
والسليفين علشان ميبقوش عكس التيار 
ويمرنوا عضلاتهم بالمره 
بتسالي ليه ؟
*​


----------



## happy angel (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*ربنا يرحمنا ويمد يده لينقذنا سريعا *​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*ربناااااا يرحمنااااااا
بجد زهقناااااااااا​​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*تعالوا اتفرجوا على اخلاقيات خلفاء السلف الصالح
http://www.facebook.com/ElAcbat#!/p...51498530.39363.152234148165507&type=1&theater*


----------



## Bent el Massih (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*ربنا يكون معكم اخواني *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*فيديو نازل علي صفحه الشيخ جمال صابر الرسميه 
بعنوان : شهادة من الأستاذة سالى توما وهى نصرانية منصفة استمعوا اليها
[YOUTUBE]FAX9Yn3U_Ao[/YOUTUBE]

 السؤال الاول : هو مش صابر ده اللي قال ان النصاري كفار ايام احداث امبابه ؟
من امتي بقي بقي يتاخد بشهادتهم 
وبيتوصفوا بالمنصفين

السؤال التاني : بالنسبه للاخت المنصفه دي 
انتي شايفه فعلا ان ده لبس في الموضوع
والمسيره بتاعه اسلاميه دي كانت صدفه 
والطوب اللي من فوق مقر الشيخ صابر 
صدفه بردوا 
ايه كان ماجر السطوح لمده ساعتين ؟
بصراحه كلمها استفذني جدا  


*​


----------



## esambraveheart (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*الوضع الحالي يقول بكل وضوح انه ستكون هناك قريبا علي ارض مصر المحروسه ..*
*" حرب اهليه " تاكل الاخضر و اليابس*​


----------



## حبيبه الناصرى (18 نوفمبر 2011)

ربنا موجود وقادر يكشف كل غمامة وتضليل​


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *فيديو نازل علي صفحه الشيخ جمال صابر الرسميه
> بعنوان : شهادة من الأستاذة سالى توما وهى نصرانية منصفة استمعوا اليها
> [YOUTUBE]FAX9Yn3U_Ao[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



*تعالوا شوفوا صفحة البلطجى جمال صابر مرشح حزب النور والمتحدث الرسمى باسمهم والحرامى صاحب ورشة البلاط المضروب حاطط ايه فى صفحته على الفيس بوك*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 نوفمبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *تعالوا شوفوا صفحة البلطجى جمال صابر مرشح حزب النور والمتحدث الرسمى باسمهم والحرامى صاحب ورشة البلاط المضروب حاطط ايه فى صفحته على الفيس بوك*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



*انا ممكن اعمل الف صوره شبيه للوضع ده 
وممكن اوضاع مخله لاشهر مشايخهم 
بس مش اخلاقنا  ولا العمليه بالشطاره في اللعب بالصور 
بكره هنشوفهم في الوضع ده بس علي الحقيقه 
*​


----------



## BITAR (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*مرشح سلفى بلطجى 
ما المطلوب من بلطجى
وعلى الشعب معرفة البلطجيه من المرشحين 
هذه هى عينه المرشحين لمجلس الشعب واضع القوانيين 
كارثه بكل المقاييس
*​


----------

